# Pinnacle Gear



## cougar (Oct 27, 2012)

Yea , Im new here at SI, I came over from Ology,Ha Ha. They have about 4 or 5 people that PM ya every 5 mins to ( check out Pinnacle gear ). I've seen a couple names over there that are SI now. Its like a sales site. I've been lifting 25 years and just like to talk to real folks.   But what I want to know is has anyone ran *pinnacle gear* to really know if it G2G. Its about 50/50 every were,but know one has run it. 

Im a little concerned as I had only been a member a short time and all of these people started pm'ing me unsolicited I might add to check out pinnacle gear. Makes me fee like there is a scam going on.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 27, 2012)

It comes with a shit ton of pip...I wouldnt use that crap again.Welcome to SI


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*

If its 50/50 then its likely worse... Some boards will delete negative reviews.  Their gear is unsanitary and complaints about post injection pain, swelling, redness abound. This board is not a source check, but Pinnacle is not trustworthy.  Any source that is actively soliciting is a HUGE red flag in this world. Anyone PM's you here to push a source, you send me a PM and let me know.

Just curious, who hit you up over there to push that crappy gear?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*

Welcome over bro.  U are with real people now.  And that mostly hate Pinnicle


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*

welcome and even though most of us don't support Pinn I will be honest and tell you I have run their Primo and mast with no issues at all


----------



## Yaya (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*

i do not support pinnacle but ive tried the product and it was ok..

doesnt it seem strange to you that people are giving you pm's over at ology telling you to try pinnacle?? pinnacle seems like a thing of the past and with so many people pushing it on an open forum like ology, i can say it wouldnt be wise to order from them.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*

I bought some stuff from them in July and am on that cycle now.  The dbol is legit.  As far as the test cyp though I cant really tell yet.  Im 4 weeks in and I dont believe the test has kicked in yet.  I know it takes time so I'm not going to knock it yet.  But POB is right;  the pip is a bitch.


----------



## Jada (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*

ive tried there product and was having really bad pip , its a toss up.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*

Does anyone know how i can get some pinn gear? Heard that shit is the nectar of the gods. Also heard that its impossible to get busted if you sell gear on a website....the first one might b rumor but the second one is fact fo sho!!!


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*

Can do alot better than pinn my friend.  Welcome to SI brother.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*



Cobra Strike said:


> Does anyone know how i can get some pinn gear? Heard that shit is the nectar of the gods. Also heard that its impossible to get busted if you sell gear on a website....the first one might b rumor but the second one is fact fo sho!!!



PM me your name, addy, SSN, checking acct number, DOB, mother's maiden name and I'll get you gear made with the greatest raws and superior chemistry skillz that you'll ever have.


----------



## DF (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*

You can find much better Bro.  If you put in the time.  Welcome to SI


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*

Welcome to SI


----------



## tanuki (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*

Welcome to a better board. They eat noobs alive over at 'ology. Pinn's gear has gear in it. Overrated and overpriced for what it is, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## theminister (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*

i used to be a fan and stood up to them and all against admin here, then I saw it his way and realised.


----------



## cougar (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*

Thanks for the welcome ...I think I'll hang here...


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome brother,
Vette


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 28, 2012)

Pinn sucks comparatively.


----------



## Harley009 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm new here as well. I also found pinnacle on ology and picked up some product. I am 4 weeks in on test e and am having horrible pip, funny as they claim it has none.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 29, 2012)

Harley, sorry to hear it.  But welcome to SI.  Post an intro thread in our new member section


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 29, 2012)

Harley009 said:


> I'm new here as well. I also found pinnacle on ology and picked up some product. I am 4 weeks in on test e and am having horrible pip, funny as they claim it has none.



your not alone..... lots of othes have the same shitty shit.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2012)

No long ester should have horrible pip but I do get it from Test E but not close to what a short ester would do but Test C is like butter for me and my choice of Test.


----------



## Day275 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have recently jumped to SI.  Its quite refreshing to see a board that is regulated and is clean of all marketing and PM scams to get you to try their gear.  "ALL THINGS PINNACLE" "NEWBIE HELPER"....email me at my safemail address so I can **COUGH** scam you out of your hard earned money.  What a joke.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 29, 2012)

Day275 said:


> I have recently jumped to SI.  Its quite refreshing to see a board that is regulated and is clean of all marketing and PM scams to get you to try their gear.  "ALL THINGS PINNACLE" "NEWBIE HELPER"....email me at my safemail address so I can **COUGH** scam you out of your hard earned money.  What a joke.



we try to stay calm, cool, collect here.  lots of bullshit elsewhere


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd rather pin gasoline, no more pinn talk


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2012)

Only gear I run---------------FROM!


----------



## PFM (Oct 29, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Only gear I run---------------FROM!



Laughing My Fucking Ass Off!


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've never ran their gear, but I'm about to start their stane. I will be getting blood work before and 4 weeks in. This will tell me if the stane is legit. I did this with GWP and my E2 did not move at all.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 31, 2012)

I suspect underdosed shit because of the fact I am 5 weeks on dbol and test prop and I don't have any sides....no oily skin, no increase of acne, no bloat, no atrophy, etc...seems like it should be by now (not that I want it to though)...

I am getting painful nips so I upped my aromasin dosage to ed rather than eod.

Not sure what to think....with all this bullshit flyin' every which way...I would rather steer away and find a solid UGL, respected by every body, without getting brand-x shoved down my throat!!! I've seen and heard some unreal shit lately.

This whole ordeal has been adding up, but the thing that really put me over the edge is when someone complained of some bunk HCG with chinese writing on it....I had the same shit but what I have was 4X the amount. Now whether it really is bunk or not, I have not tested it.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 31, 2012)

I do NOT AGREE with the way they are force-feeding bullshit to everyone, but figured I would chime in with my experience


----------



## Popeye (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh ya......I did have pre-cycle bloods done, will be getting mid-cycle bloods in the next couple days, and post-cycle in which I will share my results


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't give a fuck if it was top of the line shit. They are garbage people. They harbor garbage people, I predict a fly by night operation. They won't be around long. You play with peoples money and fuck them over....and associate with pieces of shit...you won't be around long.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd like to add one more thing after that response....because I agree with everything you said.

By saying I was happy to be getting some pharma shit....I certainly was not meaning pinn, I guess that was not clear, i literally meant pharmaceutical HG shit soon.

I don't know the whole UGL world or what has been going on in it recently, accept a whole lot of F'ed up shit that makes me question if I should even continue to use their products, or if I am wasting my time? I already obtained the whole cycle unfortunately.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 31, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I don't give a fuck if it was top of the line shit. They are garbage people. They harbor garbage people, I predict a fly by night operation. They won't be around long. You play with peoples money and fuck them over....and associate with pieces of shit...you won't be around long.


Not to mention their web site? They don't put a layer between them and LE? In fact, having a web site offering AAS is snubbing your nose at LE. Reckless.....avoid.


----------



## cougar (Oct 31, 2012)

You couldn't have said any better P-50.. I'm 5 weeks in and same thing. It makes you wonder.. I know I'm not getting the oily hair/face etc.. But then some times in the gym I look bloated,I'm running test -C ' Eq  and Test -P / I can't take orals.  I'm going to get blood tests next month,so I'll post it.  Last winter I ran the best shit EVER, my blood  last Nov was 3021 ng/dl.. But that source is gone,so thats how I ended up with Brand X..I'll be in touch... 





Popeye50 said:


> I'm a homosexual


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 31, 2012)

You guys can find WAY better sources than Pinnacle labs. There is only one catch.....you will have to work your ass off for them. Make friends, post, participate.

 Rule number #1: Never buy your gear from a source that has a website.


----------



## g0re (Nov 3, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Rule number #1: Never buy your gear from a source that has a website.




Yeah I have learned this the hard way


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 3, 2012)

Rule number two, don't buy anything repped at ology


----------



## Day275 (Nov 5, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Rule number two, don't buy anything repped at ology



The story is probably the same for many of the people on these boards...I had an amazing connection in the previous city that I had lived in, got promoted for my job and was transferred to a new City & State.  I have made local connections, but they all charge 2-3x the price of the UGL's that I had been given over at OLOGY.  The way these UGL's were talked up by so many people made me feel like I had found the honey pot.  Sadly, I can vouch for Rule #1 & Rule #2.


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 5, 2012)

Day275 said:


> The story is probably the same for many of the people on these boards...I had an amazing connection in the previous city that I had lived in, got promoted for my job and was transferred to a new City & State.  I have made local connections, but they all charge 2-3x the price of the UGL's that I had been given over at OLOGY.  The way these UGL's were talked up by so many people made me feel like I had found the honey pot.  Sadly, I can vouch for Rule #1 & Rule #2.


If it seems too easy, if probably isn't worth a shit.


----------



## mrich87 (Nov 16, 2012)

cougar said:


> Yea , Im new here at SI, I came over from Ology,Ha Ha. They have about 4 or 5 people that PM ya every 5 mins to ( check out Pinnacle gear ). I've seen a couple names over there that are SI now. Its like a sales site. I've been lifting 25 years and just like to talk to real folks.   But what I want to know is has anyone ran pinnacle gear to really know if it G2G. Its about 50/50 every were,but know one has run it.



I hear you bro. I signed up in Sept for ology and lurked for a while, but then the same shit started happening to me. Pushing shit on me even tho I hadn't been around for longer than three months. I am still a member at ology (prob like most of you), but def know who to avoid.


----------



## mrich87 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*



Cobra Strike said:


> Does anyone know how i can get some pinn gear? Heard that shit is the nectar of the gods. Also heard that its impossible to get busted if you sell gear on a website....the first one might b rumor but the second one is fact fo sho!!!



LMAO! I got a bridge too...


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 16, 2012)

mrich87 said:


> I hear you bro. I signed up in Sept for ology and lurked for a while, but then the same shit started happening to me. Pushing shit on me even tho I hadn't been around for longer than three months. I am still a member at ology *(prob like most of you)*, but def know who to avoid.



no, most of us are ology rejects!


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 16, 2012)

Jenner said:


> no, most of us are ology rejects!



And proud of it !!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello guys, I am glad I came by this forum. For real.  I have been researching and gathering info for some time now, and yes unfortunately over at ology.  I have not taking the trip yet to the "good Side"  however, I have been setting up to do so for over the last past months.  I am experienced in lifting ( since 16, I'm 38 ) and have 3 PH cycles under my belt.  Looking to run Test E only, and of course being over at ology I almost pulled the trigger on getting PINN.........ahhhhhh!  Now I am back to square one.  But appreciatively, so that I didn't blow money....


----------



## DF (Nov 16, 2012)

AlphaD said:


> Hello guys, I am glad I came by this forum. For real.  I have been researching and gathering info for some time now, and yes unfortunately over at ology.  I have not taking the trip yet to the "good Side"  however, I have been setting up to do so for over the last past months.  I am experienced in lifting ( since 16, I'm 38 ) and have 3 PH cycles under my belt.  Looking to run Test E only, and of course being over at ology I almost pulled the trigger on getting PINN.........ahhhhhh!  Now I am back to square one.  But appreciatively, so that I didn't blow money....



Welcome to SI!
When you have a chance post up on the intro thread.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 16, 2012)

No problem man, and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome broooo! Good thing you didn't go for pin lol.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome aboard Alpha.


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*

Pip Is def a bitch. Im on my third week of Pinnacles Test E.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*



Fisher28 said:


> Pip Is def a bitch. Im on my third week of Pinnacles Test E.



How is the cycle going? You planning on getting any blood work done?


----------



## Jada (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*



Fisher28 said:


> Pip Is def a bitch. Im on my third week of Pinnacles Test E.



I went through that shit for 12 weeks!!!! Swollen ass and shoulders Lookin like I put synthol , never again:tren:


----------



## cougar (Nov 30, 2012)

I hear ya, I went 7 weeks on pinn , so I switch last week. Let me tell ya, I used to get depressed because I could not get that hard pump I'm use to.  So I started with 900 wk/.  It comes out to 550 Test e/c /250 test prop. So I go do my chest today, I usely work up to 6 plates/2 quaters for 6-8. I got to 8 on 6 plates and I could not go no more, It wasn't the weight,my shoulders,tri's were so fucking hard I couldn't believe it. Thats just what I have been looking for since last winter. I started a while back on this thread and answerd my own question .All I can say is am very happy I switch,because pinn wasn't getting it for me..If I get the chance I'll try xxx some time ,but I happy at the moment.  Night and day brothers.. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## E-volve (Dec 11, 2012)

OK I gotta ask this. I need to order some things and was using Pin, but Im wondering if you guys think I should not and look around for another source or do you think I'll be ok?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2012)

JD408 said:


> OK I gotta ask this. I need to order some things and was using Pin, but Im wondering if you guys think I should not and look around for another source or do you think I'll be ok?



If you have to ask, then you have your answer.


----------



## E-volve (Dec 11, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you have to ask, then you have your answer.



well im a bit worried due to things im hearing.
I have a ton of stuff Im going to have to use. Im not throwing it out lol.
I have to get HCG soon though for sure. My local gym guy cant get it for me so Pinn was my only option unless i start searching.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 12, 2012)

My .02 cents, is if you get gear from a place beginning with Http://www...then it's...unwise (to be nice about it)


----------



## E-volve (Dec 12, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> My .02 cents, is if you get gear from a place beginning with Http://www...then it's...unwise (to be nice about it)



man I totally agree with you. I havent used in 13 years and when I cam back to these forums on the net I was shocked to see how different things are these days.

I still dont get how these guys arent busted yet, but whatever more power to them I guess


----------



## airagee23 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just saw that they are sourcing at ProM now.


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 18, 2012)

airagee23 said:


> Just saw that they are sourcing at ProM now.



??? what does that mean if you dont mind me asking...im not familiar with a lot of terms and abbriviations used on some forums


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 18, 2012)

getbig9198 said:


> ??? what does that mean if you dont mind me asking...im not familiar with a lot of terms and abbriviations used on some forums



Pro Muscle site, I'm assuming


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*



Cobra Strike said:


> Does anyone know how i can get some pinn gear? Heard that shit is the nectar of the gods. Also heard that its impossible to get busted if you sell gear on a website....the first one might b rumor but the second one is fact fo sho!!!


 hey cs could you pm me please i have a few questions


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Pinnacl Gear*

I started out on that sight but quickly left after being solicited by someone named zeek. I became worried when I saw they were so open and when things are that open, bad things will follow!


----------



## Georgia (Dec 29, 2012)

It's shit and painful as fuark


----------



## Spongy (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad you're here now Brown, most of us started on that site.  And believe it or not many of the guys here were brought over by Zeek.  Great end to the story here lol.


----------



## Georgia (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah Zeek was my buddy. I took a vacation from this place...came back and Zeek was exposed as a scammer and still to this day I regret watching Big Herm sleep w him to get his mod powers


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 29, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Yeah Zeek was my buddy. I took a vacation from this place...came back and Zeek was exposed as a scammer and still to this day I regret watching Big Herm sleep w him to get his mod powers


I hope you get vd.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 29, 2012)

I found pinn the same way everyone else did. I am not only new to SI but also to the gear. Getting some pip from the test e. The internet is the only place that I can go to buy, so I am kind of stuck. I dont have anything bad to say anbout them so far though.
One of my orders did get lost, When I did ask about it, I was given the option to just get my money back or proceed with the order, I had the stuff in 3 days. 
I am in no way pushing pinn on anyone else, just passing along my experience


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 29, 2012)

Steelers4Life said:


> I found pinn the same way everyone else did. I am not only new to SI but also to the gear. Getting some pip from the test e. The internet is the only place that I can go to buy, so I am kind of stuck. I dont have anything bad to say anbout them so far though.
> One of my orders did get lost, When I did ask about it, I was given the option to just get my money back or proceed with the order, I had the stuff in 3 days.
> I am in no way pushing pinn on anyone else, just passing along my experience



Test e isn't supposed to hurt. If it does, that means the person producing said gear is an idiot and doesn't know what they are doing.


----------



## g0re (Dec 29, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Test e isn't supposed to hurt. If it does, that means the person producing said gear is an idiot and doesn't know what they are doing.



Exactly. And there is a big difference between "pip" and soreness for a day or two after pinning. 

U should never be getting a red, swollen, warm, painful lump at the injection site.  

Perfectly normal to feel a little sore, and a little hardness. In fact, i am starting to like that feeling.


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 30, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I hope you get vd.


) ^^^that made me piss my pants lmao!!...no offense bh


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 30, 2012)

I get the feeling I should just be quiet now.


----------



## Hood_Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

Steelers4Life said:


> I found pinn the same way everyone else did. I am not only new to SI but also to the gear. Getting some pip from the test e. The internet is the only place that I can go to buy, so I am kind of stuck. I dont have anything bad to say anbout them so far though.
> One of my orders did get lost, When I did ask about it, I was given the option to just get my money back or proceed with the order, I had the stuff in 3 days.
> I am in no way pushing pinn on anyone else, just passing along my experience



You have every right to voice your opinion. Be it positive or negative. This is an open forum, and the goal (we hope) is to just dish out every useful piece of information and leave it up to the reader to make the final decision. Thank you for your review of pinn. And im sure a lot of people do share your thoughts on not have other sources. I for one dont have many options either


----------



## 700r4 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have used their test c and had (pip) real bad and it was week stuff compared to other I have used. Is their stuff any better now? It's been about a year since I used them.


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 2, 2013)

Idc what the quality is over there, some say it's on a whole other level, some say it's dirt.. Fact is they are over priced and are run by some sketchy dudes IMO. Too much exposure & risk to mess with them even if the gear is good.


----------



## 86vette07 (Feb 3, 2013)

I tried there Test sust and did not feel a thing, i gave a bottle to one of my gym Bros with much experience and he said the same thing. I will never try pinn labs again!


----------



## Gettin'Big (Feb 3, 2013)

I got a pm 3 posts in over there to try their gear, never ordered from them and I never will.. everyone that tries their gear has one common factor, PIP, which tells me its either dirty or too much BA's and BB's.. either way I'm good with the gear I get. From the reviews I've seen on pinn the prop I use has less PIP then their enanthate, which shouldn't be possible. To each their own I guess..


----------



## 700r4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok thanks guy's. I was ready to order but guess I will wait and find something else.


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 3, 2013)

I do know that their stane is legit, but I think it's overdosed. I was taking gwp's stane for 3 months and all was well. Then I started with pinn's and I crashed within 2 weeks.


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 3, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> I do know that their stane is legit, but I think it's overdosed. I was taking gwp's stane for 3 months and all was well. Then I started with pinn's and I crashed within 2 weeks.



My ass its legit. I took it and didn't see shit. In fact I got gyno on the cycle I used their bunk ass shit aromasin. Had to run letro.


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 4, 2013)

I got blood work to prove it. Not saying your shit was bunk, but mine was gtg. Will I use their shit again? Hell no..


----------



## Yaya (Feb 4, 2013)

I think the word "inconsistent" can be used regarding their products


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yaya said:


> I think the word "inconsistent" can be used regarding their products



Yea right... wow


----------



## Yaya (Feb 4, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> Yea right... wow



to say the least


----------



## g0re (Feb 4, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> Yea right... wow



I think the proper thing to say is

Yeah right.....owwwww


----------



## Alert/10 (Feb 11, 2013)

My first was pinns test e

I felt it kick in and was getting amazing pumps around week 5 then outof nowhere the pumps disappeared. Posted about it on ology and emailed pinnacle, all i got was a bunch of bro science responses saying if i don't believe in it my receptors won't take it well or some shit like that. It was around the time of the "new raws" and they would say it'sall in my head because I was hearing how great these new raws were lol. In reality I think the 2nd vile I switched to was bunk. 

Anyways pinn never again, been almost a year since my first and doing research for my second. Still undecided on who to go with but this board seems much better and without a hidden agenda


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 11, 2013)

Yaya said:


> I think the word "inconsistent" can be used regarding their products



Inconsistent and nonexistent ......

Much respect,
Vette


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 11, 2013)

Alert/10 said:


> My first was pinns test e
> 
> I felt it kick in and was getting amazing pumps around week 5 then outof nowhere the pumps disappeared. Posted about it on ology and emailed pinnacle, all i got was a bunch of bro science responses saying if i don't believe in it my receptors won't take it well or some shit like that. It was around the time of the "new raws" and they would say it'sall in my head because I was hearing how great these new raws were lol. In reality I think the 2nd vile I switched to was bunk.
> 
> Anyways pinn never again, been almost a year since my first and doing research for my second. Still undecided on who to go with but this board seems much better and without a hidden agenda



Do your research and ask questions. There is tons of knowledge here at SI.


----------



## Alert/10 (Feb 12, 2013)

Good to hear, I can already tell it's much differnt than other boards from my time here so far


----------



## Popeye (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## erix23 (Feb 14, 2013)

. I am an ex ology memeber...who also got sucked into pinn labs...bullshit!


----------



## DF (Feb 14, 2013)

There are a whole lot of ex Ology members here brother.  Glad to have you on SI!


----------



## 700r4 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm right here with you bro. Same thing happened to me


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 18, 2013)

Ditto.  Thank God for choices.


----------



## 11Bravo (Feb 18, 2013)

Dtownry. Ranger?


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 19, 2013)

11Bravo said:


> Dtownry. Ranger?


Yea, u.s. park service.  Love the great outdoors!


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 19, 2013)

Best gear ever............NOT!


----------



## 11Bravo (Feb 19, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Yea, u.s. park service.  Love the great outdoors!



Closest I want to be to the outdoors is The Double Tree


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 20, 2013)

Roger that brother.


----------



## whitelml (Feb 24, 2013)

Ex ology member here also.  Just banned today as matter of fact.  Damn monopoly over there with pinnacle.  I did sucker in and order a few bottles of there prop.  Havnt tried it yet tho


----------



## Infantry87 (Feb 24, 2013)

Id toss that useless shit in the trash.


----------



## mongosmash (Mar 1, 2013)

Ex ology member checking in , desperation sucked me into pinnacle aswell some of the worst gear i've ever ran.. terrible pip and incredibly underdosed.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 1, 2013)

But wait.... I thought MAO raws were the greatest raws available and Pinnacle is the best UGL out there hands down? Damn. I guess you really can't believe everything on the Internet.


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 1, 2013)

MAO raws!!!!!!!

For people who have been in THE GAME for a long time, they ALL know that MAO RAWS are the best in the GAME!!!!

PINNACLE is really stepping up by switching to MAO RAWS!!!!

YET another class act move by PINNACLE to show that they are committed to putting out the HIGHEST QUALITY gear in the UGL GAME!!!!!

FOR all you newbs it will be REALLY DIFFICULT to find pinnacles website address, but stick around for a while and it'll BE WORTH IT!!!!


----------



## airagee23 (Mar 1, 2013)

I can pee in a bottle and filter it in a vial if anyone is interested in trying Pinn?


----------



## DF (Mar 1, 2013)

mongosmash said:


> Ex ology member checking in , desperation sucked me into pinnacle aswell some of the worst gear i've ever ran.. terrible pip and incredibly underdosed.



Sorry brother.  Desperation is what Pinn counts on.  If the new people on ology did their research they would know about Pinns rep outside of ology.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 1, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Sorry brother.  Desperation is what Pinn counts on.  If the new people on ology did their research they would know about Pinns rep outside of ology.



Like pikki the Pro bodybuilder


----------



## Dbolitarian (Apr 19, 2013)

So does that mean mao raws are shit too?


----------



## HammerT1 (Apr 19, 2013)

The post I saw where a certain someone said that's who they use, he redacted that statement about Mao  a few posts later. 
I'm sure someone can answer better then me but when I saw that it really stood out. Seemed like after that everyone else kept saying that's who they used. Like they missed the he had that wrong.


----------



## grind4it (Apr 19, 2013)

Truth is Mao raws are highly overrated. They were hyped beyond belief by a dirt bag that at one point had a lot of stroke on ology and here (for that matter)....in the end he turn out to be a scamming bitch.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh, hmm.. Well guess i need to find a new raw source then haha. I dont wanna get shit raws or get scammed. Only raws ive ever had were from Mao. So if there are better raws and shit out there guess i better keep looking and see how the others cook up and feel compaired to mao.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2013)

Dbolitarian said:


> Oh, hmm.. Well guess i need to find a new raw source then haha. I dont wanna get shit raws or get scammed. Only raws ive ever had were from Mao. So if there are better raws and shit out there guess i better keep looking and see how the others cook up and feel compaired to mao.



If you're buying raws you need to know a lab tech that can get you real data on the quality of the material.  This is why most of us will tell guys that kinda like to make their own gear to leave it to the professionals.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Apr 19, 2013)

Right ive read that on here many times,
 Unfortunately i know no one like that.... i live in a fucking hick ass country town in the middle of bum fuck nowhere almost. Nothin around here but your rough neck oil field jobs , basic banks, store, and small businesses..  
My only problem is i dont know where to get some of the compounds that i would like to try out.. Certain ones ive found in one spot.. Mao cough cough,...  Pretty new to AAS as far as experience goes.. I research alot besides finding new sources.. To scared to ask around. i dont wanna get banned lol... Guess i just need to keep looking around.


----------

